# Woodpeckers



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I've seen two Pileated woodpeckers. One twenty years ago. The second one I saw last spring. They were within thirty miles of each other. They are a rare sight in Michigan and feel lucky to have seen two of them.

Check them out.... http://www.nhptv.org/natureworks/pileatedwoodpecker.htm#2


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

My brother had one living in a dead tree where he hunts deer. It came home everyday at 4:45 sharp. I was in his stand one day when he wasn't there and saw it. Haven't seen it for a couple of years tho.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

During past week have seen Piliated a cpl times, and others such as some Yellow-shafted Northern Flickers visiting daily for over a week. (see pics)

Usually see at least four or five species around the crib every year the past few years only seen casually (not actively 'birding').


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Heady days Sunday 9th September 2001.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They used to be rare, but now are a lot more common than you think. I believe the introduction of the Emerald Ash Borer has caused a significant increase in all Woodpecker types in the last 15 years, or so. We put out suet feeders at our cabin, and have had as many as 5 Pileated Woodpeckers at once in our yard. They are magnificent birds. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/red-headed-wood-peckers.584570/


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If I put a suet cake out in the Winter around Wellston I will see several per day at it. Sometimes more than one at a time.


----------

